# Beethoven Rocking Out on Modern Keyboards/Synths



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've searched for this vid for a long time and finally stumbled upon it while posting about Beethoven on another board I visit; someone else posted it!

Here we can get a glimpse of what Beethoven would have done with modern instruments!


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

But this is guitar music, not synths. Is it presumed that people who like this movie will not know the difference between a guitar and a synth?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

drmdjones said:


> But this is guitar music, not synths. Is it presumed that people who like this movie will not know the difference between a guitar and a synth?


You can get electric guitar sounds on a keyboard!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

drmdjones said:


> But this is guitar music, not synths. Is it presumed that people who like this movie will not know the difference between a guitar and a synth?


But, it's also really poor finger synching to the music


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Here we can get a glimpse of what Beethoven would have done with modern instruments!


I remember watching this back in my days in middle school. I didn't know that was Beethoven back then maybe because I wasn't paying attention to the show the whole time, and the volume was set too low I couldn't hear all the things said in the show.
But now I realize that's Beethoven, I'm thinking like "Are you kidding me? That's more like some crazy drug-addicted hippie in bad hair and old-fashioned clothes."


----------

